# Standard para el ruteo de PCB y diseño de footprint



## eternauta (Jul 7, 2010)

Estimados, les consulto si alguno tiene documentación sobre las normas generales para el ruteo de PCB, digamos distancia mínima entre pistas, encuentros entre pista e isla, enuentro entre pistas 90ª? 45ª?, curvas de la pista, diseño del pad donde apoyaría la pata del componente, tolerancias, esto entraría en lo que es diseño de footprint, diseños del SStop, tolerancias.

muchas gracias
saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 7, 2010)

Te sugiero que revises las especificaciones de cada componente con sus fichas tecnicas....

hasta donde tengo entendido no existe alguna documentación sobre normas generales... 
opino que tu deberías ver con que precisión puedes hacer tus pcbs y eso tomarlo como referencia....

mientras no lo especifique el componente y no se junten las pistas todo bien!!!
considerandera tambien el flujo de la corriente y el voltaje... para voltajes y corrientes altas pistas mas gruesas....
 habra una forma de calcularlo??? 

saludos...


----------

